# 10 Month old pup with Elbow Dysplasia



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Man, I am sorry to hear this. Listen carefully to your Vet and others on this site. Lots of wisdom here that I did not know existed several months ago. She is beautiful.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There are a few good threads about elbow dysplasia/ fragmented coronoid process on the forum. I am SOOOO sorry you are facing the diagnosis, but having been through it, I know that the surgery is extremely helpful when done at a young age. My golden Tango had surgery on both of her elbows at 7 months, and once the recovery/rehab period elapsed, it turned out fantastically for her. We give her Dasuquin, and she is a new girl.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

My pup is 10 months too. And she was just diagnosed with elbow dysplasia. We had our consult a couple of days ago and are going to have both elbows scoped in a couple of weeks. Luckily my girl isn't lame at this time, so the surgeon OK'd waiting until after we do our WC test. My girl is on anti-inflammatory doses of fish oil and is on a glucosamine supplement. She will be on NSAIDS (probably metacam) and tramadol after the surgery. I hope both your and my girl do well with their treatments!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about both pups with this at such a young age. I hope the treatment/surgeries go smoothly and they have many, many healthy years ahead.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

IowaGold said:


> My pup is 10 months too. And she was just diagnosed with elbow dysplasia. We had our consult a couple of days ago and are going to have both elbows scoped in a couple of weeks. Luckily my girl isn't lame at this time, so the surgeon OK'd waiting until after we do our WC test. My girl is on anti-inflammatory doses of fish oil and is on a glucosamine supplement. She will be on NSAIDS (probably metacam) and tramadol after the surgery. I hope both your and my girl do well with their treatments!


You're a vet, so you know your stuff. One thing that was a life saver the fragile first week was acepromazine since Tango is a rocket fuel dog. She had that as well as tramadol and Rymadil.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

So sorry about your pup... It is so very heartbreaking. I know. Teddi was diagnosed with hip dysplasia at nine months. She had a total hip replacement at 1 year. Not what you want for a puppy at all. 

I agree about acepromazine to help you during rehab. You don't need to knock her out, just take off the desire to play and be a pup. We found a half tab made Teddi just want to lay around. Every pup is different, so you have to play with the dosage. They usually prescribe MUCH higher. 

Some easy things to help your pup. Skinny. Keep her skinny, weight management is a must with a dog with joint issues. Joint supplements help, glucosamine, chondroitin, and MSM. We also feed "wild" salmon oil. It has natural anti inflammatory properties. It can't hurt and can help. 

Good luck!
Ann


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm hoping we won't need to go the Ace route. Piper is pretty calm in the house (at least in comparison...) and is great in her crate. I guess we'll see (and I'll have some Ace on hand just in case!).


----------



## goldielocks (Nov 15, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> So sorry about your pup... It is so very heartbreaking. I know. Teddi was diagnosed with hip dysplasia at nine months. She had a total hip replacement at 1 year. Not what you want for a puppy at all.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your girl. My boy who is 11months was just diagnosed with mild hip dysplasia in both hips. The left looks worse than the right according to the vet. He is scheduled to see "Dr. Ortho" for a consultation on his 1yr birthday. I am so worried and scared  as well. Please keep us updated on her progress and search these forums. There is a lot of info and advice on here. I was just getting ready to post my own thread about his situation and came across your post as I was looking for info and advice on my pup. Please do keep us/me up to date. It is just so disappointing when our goldens have joint issues at this age! But lets keep our fingers crossed!:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I am so sorry about having your pup diagnosed with dysplasia. It is such a long recovery, but it's so much better to catch it early. I hope all goes well for you both.


----------



## julinem (Sep 4, 2009)

I appreciate everyone's comments and so sorry to hear about all of you and your four legged family members who are suffering from similar diagnoses. We head down to Totem Lake (about 2 hours away) on Tuesday morning. Have a good Memorial Day everyone.


----------



## tarragona (May 18, 2008)

*Elbow Dysplasia*

So sorry to hear about your puppy. My Reggie who is 3 years old had surgery on both his elbows for dysplasia back in January. He has made a complete and full recovery and is back to being able to run around with his brother and be pain free. We were so worried before the surgery but we are over the moon with the result. Good luck with everything.


----------

